# Is everyone awake now?



## cathy47




----------



## Barn-dweller

I am awake then, or perhaps I'm smart. :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft

Yup, I am that smart even without my first cup of...


----------



## mattie cat

Read it. Already had my coffee and juice so that made me smarter.


----------



## sherryleigh

I can read it


----------



## disgo

cathy47 said:


>


Nothing to do with smart but I am dyslexic so if you reversed their order like tink or even reversed the letters directions (like b and d are the same to me :shock: ) I could still read it. Comes in very handy with design since all I need is to see the item to copy it unlike the Eurasians that need to make sketches. Perfect for color matching as well so just grab skeins and later examine for dye lots and they are always identical--feel I'm OCD at times like that and when doing mirror image cross overs in cross stitch/Aran/fisherman stitch patterns.


----------



## Coral McRae

I'm almost ready for bed! It's after 17:00! 

Yes, I could read it: I flipped my phone! Giggle!


----------



## galaxycraft

Coral McRae said:


> I'm almost ready for bed! It's after 17:00!
> 
> Yes, I could read it: I flipped my phone! Giggle!


:lol: I can't flip my monitor as easily as flipping the phone ... maybe I can stand on my head? :lol:


----------



## cathy47

disgo said:


> Nothing to do with smart but I am dyslexic so if you reversed their order like tink or even reversed the letters directions (like b and d are the same to me :shock: ) I could still read it. Comes in very handy with design since all I need is to see the item to copy it unlike the Eurasians that need to make sketches. Perfect for color matching as well so just grab skeins and later examine for dye lots and they are always identical--feel I'm OCD at times like that and when doing mirror image cross overs in cross stitch/Aran/fisherman stitch patterns.


Well learned something from this today.. :thumbup:


----------



## diamondbelle

I learned to read upside down when I was a child. My mother used to buy condensed milk in cans for her coffee. The cans had a little bump on the bottom, so you had to turn them upside down and open the bottom instead of the top.

I started trying to read the recipes on the can label, which were upside down.

It's a skill that came in very handy when trying to read something on my boss's desk.


----------



## ute4kp

ouch. My eyes. LOL> LOL.


----------



## trish2222

I'm a smarty pants :lol:


----------



## run4fittness

That one was easy! Used to read signs in the rear view mirrors when driving trucks!


----------



## MrsMurdog

My son is dyslexic so I can read darn near anything!


----------



## Oakley

sherryleigh said:


> I can read it


Me too--without any problem!!


----------



## cathy47

diamondbelle said:


> I learned to read upside down when I was a child. My mother used to buy condensed milk in cans for her coffee. The cans had a little bump on the bottom, so you had to turn them upside down and open the bottom instead of the top.
> 
> I started trying to read the recipes on the can label, which were upside down.
> 
> It's a skill that came in very handy when trying to read something on my boss's desk.


the bottom of cans/jars all the good stuff settles there so I take and turn cans/jars upside down so the good stuff goes to the top for when I open them its all there not at the bottom. And I remember those cans.


----------



## nitnana

I could read it upside down (first grade teacher!) and also maybe because it is 4 pm here were I am! haha!!! :lol:  :roll:


----------



## disgo

cathy47 said:


> the bottom of cans/jars all the good stuff settles there so I take and turn cans/jars upside down so the good stuff goes to the top for when I open them its all there not at the bottom. And I remember those cans.


I got so concerned when my left hand started having tremors--however, as I tell my friends that are now having the same issue, just put your cans, bottles, salad mixes, paint cans etc. in that hand and think "hold still" which makes the tremors even worse and I now have my own paint/liquid mixture device like the paint department. When given lemons make lemonade as they say :roll:   :lol:


----------



## cathy47

disgo said:


> I got so concerned when my left hand started having tremors--however, as I tell my friends that are now having the same issue, just put your cans, bottles, salad mixes, paint cans etc. in that hand and think "hold still" which makes the tremors even worse and I now have my own paint/liquid mixture device like the paint department. When given lemons make lemonade as they say :roll:   :lol:


 :lol: good idea. Really.


----------



## kiwiannie

I think i am....................


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Coral McRae said:


> I'm almost ready for bed! It's after 17:00!
> 
> Yes, I could read it: I flipped my phone! Giggle!


You go to bed very early, it is 17.30 here now. World clock said it was 11.30 Current local time in Johannesburg, South Africa.


----------



## jonibee

I'm wide awake and was able to read it upside down..


----------



## knitwit42

I can read it and it's 3:40 am.


----------



## emmatonoose

this is prerequisite part A of becoming a school teacher .... part B is being able to write legibly in the same manner


----------



## BoBeau

disgo said:


> Nothing to do with smart but I am dyslexic so if you reversed their order like tink or even reversed the letters directions (like b and d are the same to me :shock: ) I could still read it. Comes in very handy with design since all I need is to see the item to copy it unlike the Eurasians that need to make sketches. Perfect for color matching as well so just grab skeins and later examine for dye lots and they are always identical--feel I'm OCD at times like that and when doing mirror image cross overs in cross stitch/Aran/fisherman stitch patterns.


So glad I'm not alone! You've explained it so well.


----------



## cathy47

emmatonoose said:


> this is prerequisite part A of becoming a school teacher .... part B is being able to write legibly in the same manner


then I guess I missed my calling cause I can do both.


----------



## Jomoyach

Reading upside down is a skill many primary teachers acquire. Throw in misspelled words, no punctuation, incomplete sentences, it's amazing how we can make sense of children's writing, lol.


----------



## cathy47

Jomoyach said:


> Reading upside down is a skill many primary teachers acquire. Throw in misspelled words, no punctuation, incomplete sentences, it's amazing how we can make sense of children's writing, lol.


hay its not just the kids, you should have seen my fathers.. I was going say WHAT?! when he wrote out things.


----------



## nanad

I am just wondering if you show this to your husbands or son's how would they do. It would be an interesting test to see.


----------



## Teriwm

My cousin Rikelle and I used to read books head to head, no problem


----------



## Gweneth 1946

I like that one. Got it no problem. I seem to be able to read things like this better than if it was written properly.


----------



## tribal

:thumbup: I can read upside down


----------



## Kaitlyn25

I have been working on physics for the last three hours I hope I can read it lol


----------



## Kaitlyn25

I have been working on physics for the last three hours I hope I can read it lol


----------



## gma11331

No problem. I used to doodle by writing the alphabet upside down and backwards. Obviously, didn't have enough to keep me busy! And part of simple psychiatric exam is having someone spell four or five letter words backwards (but not sure what that is supposed to prove--I transcribed for a shrink for many years).


----------



## Heartseas

I read it without any problem & I have Macular Degeneration !!!


----------



## missylam

No problem.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

I would 'like' it but we don't have a 'like' button on KP.


----------



## ramram0003

sherryleigh said:


> I can read it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

